# uk visa not straightforward?



## zuk

Hi my husband applied for his visa and was received in Sheffield on 16th june 2016. Today i got an email which said: 

Thank you for applying for a UK visa. Your visa application has been received and is under consideration. We aim to process non settlement applications within 15 working days (unless you have opted for the Priority Visa service), and settlement applications within 60 working days. 

Unfortunately, the processing of your application has not been straightforward and we will be unable to decide your application within our customer service targets. We are continuing to work on your application and aim to make a decision as soon as possible. 

We will write to you again if there is any change to this. Please do not attend the Visa Application Centre until you have been advised that your application has been decided and that your passport is ready for collection.

Kind Regards,

Sheffield Visa Section


:confused2: Im worried and would like to know who had an email sent to them like this.

How long did it take for another reply from them? 
What was the outcome?


thanks in advance


----------



## zuk

Hi my husband applied for his visa and was received in Sheffield on 16th june 2016. Today i got an email that said: Thank you for applying for a UK visa. Your visa application has been received and is under consideration. We aim to process non settlement applications within 15 working days (unless you have opted for the Priority Visa service), and settlement applications within 60 working days. 

Unfortunately, the processing of your application has not been straightforward and we will be unable to decide your application within our customer service targets. We are continuing to work on your application and aim to make a decision as soon as possible. 

We will write to you again if there is any change to this. Please do not attend the Visa Application Centre until you have been advised that your application has been decided and that your passport is ready for collection.

Kind Regards,

Sheffield Visa Section
Im worried and would like to know who had an email sent to them like this. How long did it take for another reply? What was the outcome?


----------



## Khan2603

zuk said:


> Hi my husband applied for his visa and was received in Sheffield on 16th june 2016. Today i got an email that said: Thank you for applying for a UK visa. Your visa application has been received and is under consideration. We aim to process non settlement applications within 15 working days (unless you have opted for the Priority Visa service), and settlement applications within 60 working days.
> 
> Unfortunately, the processing of your application has not been straightforward and we will be unable to decide your application within our customer service targets. We are continuing to work on your application and aim to make a decision as soon as possible.
> 
> We will write to you again if there is any change to this. Please do not attend the Visa Application Centre until you have been advised that your application has been decided and that your passport is ready for collection.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Sheffield Visa Section
> Im worried and would like to know who had an email sent to them like this. How long did it take for another reply? What was the outcome?


Standard email don't worry I got it too


----------



## zuk

Khan2603 said:


> Standard email don't worry I got it too


i hope its nothing to worry about but it has got me thinking because i thought for sure this time i have given all the correct paper work required evidence of our 8 years marriage our kids etc..:confused2: so should have been straightforward but lol its not  waiting 2 months plus and getting a email saying that is upsetting. hate this waiting game. In sha Allah we hear good news soon:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Khan2603

zuk said:


> Khan2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Standard email don't worry I got it too
> 
> 
> 
> i hope its nothing to worry about but it has got me thinking because i thought for sure this time i have given all the correct paper work required evidence of our 8 years marriage our kids etc..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so should have been straightforward but lol its not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting 2 months plus and getting a email saying that is upsetting. hate this waiting game. In sha Allah we hear good news soon
Click to expand...

Inshallah it should be ok I felt the same but speaking to guy at Sheffield made me feel much better


----------



## ILR1980

Congrats to all those who got their visas and got rid of this depressing waiting game 



zuk said:


> Hi my husband applied for his visa and was received in Sheffield on 16th june 2016. Today i got an email that said: Thank you for applying for a UK visa. Your visa application has been received and is under consideration. We aim to process non settlement applications within 15 working days (unless you have opted for the Priority Visa service), and settlement applications within 60 working days.
> 
> Unfortunately, the processing of your application has not been straightforward and we will be unable to decide your application within our customer service targets. We are continuing to work on your application and aim to make a decision as soon as possible.
> 
> We will write to you again if there is any change to this. Please do not attend the Visa Application Centre until you have been advised that your application has been decided and that your passport is ready for collection.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Sheffield Visa Section
> Im worried and would like to know who had an email sent to them like this. How long did it take for another reply? What was the outcome?


My partner had biometric on 5th may and got this " Not straightforward " application after 2 and half months and application is still pending so this email actually mean that they will take more time than 3 months or 60 working days and could take up to 6 months to decide the application and may do some extra checks and verfication of documents etc I think you most likely get this email if your partner is applying for entry clearence along with children.


----------



## mama123

Zuk and ILR I feel for you. If you do indeed have children, have you asked for escalation. We did and got a decision made email straight away after giving them the reason for escalation was to see the baby. It must be awful and soul destroying to wait so long and then get a not straight forward email. Hang on in there.





> My partner had biometric on 5th may and got this " Not straightforward " application after 2 and half months and application is still pending so this email actually mean that they will take more time than 3 months or 60 working days and could take up to 6 months to decide the application and may do some extra checks and verfication of documents etc I think you most likely get this email if your partner is applying for entry clearence along with children.


----------



## Khan2603

I aisonly got this but I have no children, I applied on 13th June biometrics on 20th June


----------



## ILR1980

mama123 said:


> Zuk and ILR I feel for you. If you do indeed have children, have you asked for escalation. We did and got a decision made email straight away after giving them the reason for escalation was to see the baby. It must be awful and soul destroying to wait so long and then get a not straight forward email. Hang on in there.


Happy for you mama123 
Yes escalated dozen time but its still same respose from UKVI that application not decided yet.. I also asked local MP to chase the application to find out the reason of delay as they neither requested any additional documents nor contacted me or employer so dont know what they are waiting for..


----------



## ILR1980

Khan2603 said:


> I aisonly got this but I have no children, I applied on 13th June biometrics on 20th June


You dont need to have children to get this email. They send this if they cannot decide application within standard time or need to do some extra checks and verfications or lazy ECO may send this to justify the delay ..we can only guess as have no clue whats going on with our application


----------



## zuk

I have 2 children 5 year old and 3 year old. I applied for husbands visa afew years back but got rejected due to financial reason and not seeing each other often. I couldnt in that time because i was pregnant but before that year i went overseas each year and stayed months. Wel thats that but this time i doubled checked everything lots of times to make sure im not missing anything. Getting this email has got me worried though. My work place still has not got a call from them. I thought with all the right paper work will hear good news within 1-2 months


----------



## zuk

Whats escalation? mama123


----------



## ILR1980

zuk said:


> Whats escalation? mama123


its process of UKVI to track the present status of your pending applicantion after taking some details from you..they send you email like this

Dear XXXX ,

Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
service.

With regards to your query, please provide us the following information so
that we can escalate the case:

Type of Escalation:
Full name of applicant:
Application number (GWFxxxxxxx):
Date of birth of applicant:
Date of application:
Date of biometrics
Visa application centre:
Resident country:
Type of Visa applied:
Nationality:
Passport Number:
Reason for Escalation:

Please ensure you check your spam/junk folders in case you don’t receive
email in your inbox from us within the stipulated time.”

For any further details, or should you need to contact us again please
refer to our website at https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/, select
appropriate country, click next and then select “E-Mail form” and
complete as instructed. We will aim to come back to you within 1 day.

Kind regards,
Anne


----------



## zuk

ILR1980 said:


> zuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats escalation? mama123
> 
> 
> 
> its process of UKVI to track the present status of your pending applicantion after taking some details from you..they send you email like this
> 
> Dear XXXX ,
> 
> Thank you for contacting UK Visas and Immigration international enquiry
> service.
> 
> With regards to your query, please provide us the following information so
> that we can escalate the case:
> 
> Type of Escalation:
> Full name of applicant:
> Application number (GWFxxxxxxx):
> Date of birth of applicant:
> Date of application:
> Date of biometrics
> Visa application centre:
> Resident country:
> Type of Visa applied:
> Nationality:
> Passport Number:
> Reason for Escalation:
> 
> Please ensure you check your spam/junk folders in case you don?t receive
> email in your inbox from us within the stipulated time.?
> 
> For any further details, or should you need to contact us again please
> refer to our website at https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/, select
> appropriate country, click next and then select ?E-Mail form? and
> complete as instructed. We will aim to come back to you within 1 day.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Anne
Click to expand...

. Oh our daughter is soon to have an operation so could i use that as a reason for Them to process the visa quicker because it would mean so much if he can be by her side.


----------



## _hrxx

Hi everyone.y husband received this email back on the 24th August 2016 and my husband given his biometric on the 9th June. When I received this email I knew that this would've taken a long time. It has been 17 weeks which is around 4 months since I've not heard back from the HO. However I checked the visa4uk website 3rd October where I have submitted the form on the behalf of my husband and the status have changed from "completed" to "in active" and the side buttons where you are able to print out the application form were enable. I received a phone call on Wednesday 5th October to confirm my work place details it was a long 15 minutes phone call. I'm so glad that's over. Now I just have to wait and see if the decision have been made and praying that it is good news inshallah! You are all in my duas! It's definitely stressful and even stressful now I just hope it's good news!


----------



## Khan2603

_hrxx said:


> Hi everyone.y husband received this email back on the 24th August 2016 and my husband given his biometric on the 9th June. When I received this email I knew that this would've taken a long time. It has been 17 weeks which is around 4 months since I've not heard back from the HO. However I checked the visa4uk website 3rd October where I have submitted the form on the behalf of my husband and the status have changed from "completed" to "in active" and the side buttons where you are able to print out the application form were enable. I received a phone call on Wednesday 5th October to confirm my work place details it was a long 15 minutes phone call. I'm so glad that's over. Now I just have to wait and see if the decision have been made and praying that it is good news inshallah! You are all in my duas! It's definitely stressful and even stressful now I just hope it's good news!


Hi I also got this email for case not straightforward I'm a week after you, so still waiting I got a call on august 24th from Sheffield asking questions but since then nothing, I've escalated my case and also I'm planning on going to my mp for help


----------



## zuk

_hrxx said:


> _hrxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi everyone.
> My husband received this email back on the 24th august 2016 and my husband given his biometric on the 9th june. When i received this email i knew that this would've taken a long time. It has been 17 weeks which is around 4 months since i've not heard back from the ho. However i checked the visa4uk website 3rd october where i have submitted the form on the behalf of my husband and the status have changed from "completed" to "in active" and the side buttons where you are able to print out the application form were enable. I received a phone call on wednesday 5th october to confirm my work place details it was a long 15 minutes phone call. I'm so glad that's over. Now i just have to wait and see if the decision have been made and praying that it is good news inshallah! You are all in my duas! It's definitely stressful and even stressful now i just hope it's good news!
> 
> 
> 
> 😩😩😩
Click to expand...

. Why the cry face? Did you get the decision?


----------



## _hrxx

:eyebrows:


zuk said:


> . Why the cry face? Did you get the decision?



I haven't got a decision yet but the phone call was so intense. IM hoping they don't decide the visa based on that. 

I just have a feeling I'm gonna find out on Wednesday



Khan2603 said:


> Hi I also got this email for case not straightforward I'm a week after you, so still waiting I got a call on august 24th from Sheffield asking questions but since then nothing, I've escalated my case and also I'm planning on going to my mp for help



I think they reason why heyre not getting back to us isn't because when we submitted our case loads of student also submitted there's for their student visa. Hopefully you &a I both get a response soon inshallah. I haven't email them nor have I escalated my case knowing that the HO are stubborn and they'll just get annoyed 😒


----------



## zuk

Oh aww dont worry. Atleast your case is moving and your getting response. Mine and many others cases are on stand still  feels like they are taking for ever to get back to us. Hopefully you will get good news soon. Fingers crossed


----------



## _hrxx

zuk said:


> Oh aww dont worry. Atleast your case is moving and your getting response. Mine and many others cases are on stand still  feels like they are taking for ever to get back to us. Hopefully you will get good news soon. Fingers crossed


What was your biometric date? And what was the date when you got the email? Everyone that applied in June are going to start getting their responses now unless they opted for the priority service. Inshallah you'll get a response soon! You should login into the visa4uk website where's you apply for the visa and at the bottom where it normally says completed if it says in active then I guess they've started on the case


----------



## zuk

_hrxx said:


> zuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh aww dont worry. Atleast your case is moving and your getting response. Mine and many others cases are on stand still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feels like they are taking for ever to get back to us. Hopefully you will get good news soon. Fingers crossed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was your biometric date? And what was the date when you got the email? Everyone that applied in June are going to start getting their responses now unless they opted for the priority service. Inshallah you'll get a response soon! You should login into the visa4uk website where's you apply for the visa and at the bottom where it normally says completed if it says in active then I guess they've started on the case
Click to expand...

Bio date was 14th june and reached sheffield 16 june. 1 month ago they emailed saying its not straight forward. This week i emailed them for escalation. Now waiting again. Il check on the website too thanks. InSha Allah we all hear something soon in our favours


----------



## _hrxx

zuk said:


> Bio date was 14th june and reached sheffield 16 june. 1 month ago they emailed saying its not straight forward. This week i emailed them for escalation. Now waiting again. Il check on the website too thanks. InSha Allah we all hear something soon in our favours


Inshallah you'll get a reply back soon! I sent off the documents to Sheffield on 16th June too! And I had the email sent to me at the end of August. Hopefully we both get responses soon .


----------



## Khan2603

I sent documents on 16th june too


----------



## _hrxx

Khan2603 said:


> I sent documents on 16th june too


Guess we'll all be getting a response soon! Such a coincident! 😂


----------



## Khan2603

_hrxx said:


> Khan2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sent documents on 16th june too
> 
> 
> 
> Guess we'll all be getting a response soon! Such a coincident! 😂
Click to expand...

I pray we get some sort of decision soon.


----------



## zuk

In Sha Allah


----------



## Hasseeb

Did anybody of u got any response pleasssse do replyyy


----------



## zuk

Hasseeb said:


> Did anybody of u got any response pleasssse do replyyy


My husbands visa was refused 8 november 2016. Have appealed december 2016.


----------



## Shraddha123

zuk said:


> My husbands visa was refused 8 november 2016. Have appealed december 2016.


Same our not straightforward email resulted in refusal too


----------



## crazyjpr

hello sir, I also got same mail for my daughters,any idea how much time they will take


----------



## visausa

Khan2603 said:


> Inshallah it should be ok I felt the same but speaking to guy at Sheffield made me feel much better


Hi there, I am also waiting for my marriage visa from Sheffield. How did you get in contact with someone working in that specific office? I don't see any contact information for them. Thank you, have a blessed day!


----------

